# Please help, prime it starts runs dies



## semma88 (Apr 26, 2009)

Hi all,
Sears Craftsman model# 944361452
6 hp. Engine model # 143016000
Engine family ytpxs1851ba
I have removed, disassembled, and cleaned carb, float, needle, tank, hoses. Reassembled with new gas. Prime it, it starts, runs a minute or two, and dies.
Any suggestions, greatly appreciated.
Thank you.


----------



## Mike D. (Mar 4, 2009)

just keep primeing it, lol...... check primer bulb for small holes or see if it might be sucking air from somwhere, if still happens might be internal, gets warm and shuts down, may need piston and rings. also check electrical. hope i could maybe help, goodluck


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Maybe your fuel cap is not venting, try running it with the cap loose and see if it will continue to run. Sometimes the gasket comes out of the cap and this causes the tank not to vent.


----------



## semma88 (Apr 26, 2009)

*Thanks all for help*

Thanks all for help , turns out the bolt on the bottom of the float bowl needed more attention. Poked in the holes with those sharp tooth picks and blew air thru again. Works great now!


----------

